# Strippers are here !!!



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Now that I have your attention...........stripers are making a show in DE now..one here one there...only a handful so far...I had to look back at my surf fishing logs ,but may 11,2012 was a bangup day in DE for me with the striped ones...So...according to the calendar-it's time...couple of( barely) keepers caught by bucktailers in the inlet lately also..
Our southern beaches are so messed up this yr -it's hard to see whatever structure there is...not like yrs prior..The middle beaches (north of the inlet) seem to have better cuts and easier to distinguish...wherever you choose to fish -Don't expect much ...Some of the guys I spoke to who've been fishing assateague (MD) said it was spotty at best (for about the last 11 days or so).....So we'll see what happens...


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Good to hear! Also, heading down to Chincoteague at start of June so hopefully it heats up by then.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

thanks for the info Salta. I'm going down for a few days the week before memorial day weekend. hoping the blues are still around too for some good action


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I won't share any info but I can tell you that you're you're well behind on their arrival.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

UT-OH!! 
Here we go again....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> UT-OH!!
> Here we go again....


when you wait on baitshops to provide reports you usually end up with dated info.....


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> I won't share any info but I can tell you that you're you're well behind on their arrival.


So what ? I dont drool over them like you , Kracko ! ...I caught more than my share in the 80's when it was great...mine and your share to boot ! Last spring -the 2 keepers I caught were by-catches...while I was going for Drum & blues...It will be poor this spring..and I could give a hoot.. 
and Weatherman : start of june may be too late for chincoteague...striper run winds down end of may...I got 2 drum there 6/6/18 but it was a good run last spring...check the reports that week before you head down...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> when you wait on baitshops to provide reports you usually end up with dated info.....


You can call your best bud at the precise time you’re catching anything, from anywhere, and it’s a late report, if that’s what you’re getting at. These days I thrive on anything that takes me back to the pot bellied stove days. I think it’s called “living precariously”, through the adventures of others, so let’s move on and leave the manly man stuff at the front door.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Salta,

Anything else I might get into in the surf down there? Sad to miss out on stripers, but if blues are moving around inshore that would be fun. I'm a freshwater guy so I don't have the migration patterns figured out in the salt.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

thaweatherman said:


> Salta,
> 
> Anything else I might get into in the surf down there? Sad to miss out on stripers, but if blues are moving around inshore that would be fun. I'm a freshwater guy so I don't have the migration patterns figured out in the salt.


Go now , this week...trophy striper season used to end the 15th bigger fish...after the 15th u can keep smaller 28" fish...but usually by memorial day -it's done...drum still around in june...flounder on the back side...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

BigWillJ said:


> You can call your best bud at the precise time you’re catching anything, from anywhere, and it’s a late report, if that’s what you’re getting at. These days I thrive on anything that takes me back to the pot bellied stove days. I think it’s called “living precariously”, through the adventures of others, so let’s move on and leave the manly man stuff at the front door.


vicariously...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ASK4Fish said:


> vicariously...


That too, thanks A4F. Though I suffer some danger in wanting to get out of the house after reading what everyone else is doing, a little parapraxis was meant in this case.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> You can call your best bud at the precise time you’re catching anything, from anywhere, and it’s a late report, if that’s what you’re getting at. These days I thrive on anything that takes me back to the pot bellied stove days. I think it’s called “living precariously”, through the adventures of others, so let’s move on and leave the manly man stuff at the front door.


All I'm saying is his info is dated and waiting on a report that "stripers are here" is dumb. I was catching teen size fish 3 weeks ago off the beach at night in DE. They've been around, they didn't just show up over the last few days.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"I was catching teen size fish 3 weeks ago off the beach at night in DE" ...now there's some B.S. !!! for sure...they were just getting started in AIVA around the last week of april...and if you're talking about the occasional ,but rare keeper that was being caught in the south pocket around that time..I doubt it..you think I don't know what's here in my own back yard ?? I just don't go blowing stuff up -like your Butt-boy...Rich king !! 

anyway - switching gears today for *another kind of bass*....it's black..and tastes real good ..some of the older males have a big knot on their head...(reminds me of kracko) ...lol ! fish fry tonight !!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> "I was catching teen size fish 3 weeks ago off the beach at night in DE" ...now there's some B.S. !!! for sure...they were just getting started in AIVA around the last week of april...and if you're talking about the occasional ,but rare keeper that was being caught in the south pocket around that time..I doubt it..you think I don't know what's here in my own back yard ?? I just don't go blowing stuff up -like your Butt-boy...Rich king !!
> 
> anyway - switching gears today for *another kind of bass*....it's black..and tastes real good ..some of the older males have a big knot on their head...(reminds me of kracko) ...lol ! fish fry tonight !!!


hahahahaha and here you go again. I had 3 teen bass, had 2 more pop off and missed multiple strikes. There were also numerous over slot fish caught that week. I have pics on my phone but have no desire to share them with you. CYT has seen the pics. NONE of these fish cam from the S pocket either.

You're right, you have no clue what's going on in your back yard, you wait for bait shops to post reports and then go out and chase.

actually here, **** it just to really prove you wrong. He is a pic of one of the fish along with the time stamp. And the time was 12:41AM, so the night of the 24th.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> hahahahaha and here you go again. I had 3 teen bass, had 2 more pop off and missed multiple strikes. There were also numerous over slot fish caught that week. I have pics on my phone but have no desire to share them with you. CYT has seen the pics. NONE of these fish cam from the S pocket either.
> 
> You're right, you have no clue what's going on in your back yard, you wait for bait shops to post reports and then go out and chase.
> 
> actually here, **** it just to really prove you wrong. He is a pic of one of the fish along with the time stamp. And the time was 12:41AM, so the night of the 24th.


Bait shops were reporting tons of under slot fish being caught with a stray over now in them over 3 weeks ago


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

This is getting old. I'm almost temped to post my friends and my old rock fishing pictures, but they won't show up on this Great Great fishing report. LMAO!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

9 rock said:


> Bait shops were reporting tons of under slot fish being caught with a stray over now in them over 3 weeks ago


ok? this was 3 teen fish in a night and multiple others I dropped or that missed the hook. (teen as in teen pound, that fish is 13-14lb in the picture.) There were others of equal size caught that night and quite a few through out the week after that night and numerous over slot fish, 44"+. There have been a lot more big fish around for weeks than bait shops have reports/known about.

It's been much more than a stray "keeper" here n there.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> This is getting old. I'm almost temped to post my friends and my old rock fishing pictures, but they won't show up on this Great Great fishing report. LMAO!


I get called a liar because I catch. I go out and catch fish and since local shops don't know about it nor does mighty hippo that must mean it's not true. There's a reason myself and the other locals in DE don't report shit....


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Where's the proof that was caught in DE ??????


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Where's the proof that was caught in DE ??????


Having worked up and down the mid Atlantic region for the US Geological Survey for the better part of 25 years I can identify sand from most states by the slightest variation in color and texture. 
Without a doubt that is Delaware sand.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Where's the proof that was caught in DE ??????


You're one real prick arent you? You'll say anything you can just so you dont have to admit I've proven you wrong. 

What ****ing reason would I have to lie for? I get out and fish hard and I'm catching fish in "your backyard" that you arent able to find.

I get it, you dont like having someone half your age who lives 2.5 hours away having more knowledge of what's going on locally than you and catching fish. I've never once lied about fish I've caught on here, there is no reason to do that. You just choose to make me out as a liar because you're too ignorant to believe you dont know what's going on/arent catching.

You're one stubborn irgnorant typical slower lower old man aren't you, Ron Capone?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> Having worked up and down the mid Atlantic region for the US Geological Survey for the better part of 25 years I can identify sand from most states by the slightest variation in color and texture.
> Without a doubt that is Delaware sand.


That, and it was pooping slippery flat dumplin’s.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Having worked up and down the mid Atlantic region for the US Geological Survey for the better part of 25 years I can identify sand from most states by the slightest variation in color and texture.
> Without a doubt that is Delaware sand.


Did you take into consideration the Salt Crystal content as it changes from north to south


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

? Nice!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

WOW! 

This thread is getting real dicey. Could get ugly.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

CYT said:


> WOW!
> 
> This thread is getting real dicey. Could get ugly.


Very simple..stop looking at it , stop posting to it....Go Fishing....


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I might be out of place here but "wheres the proof it was caught...." is some funny shite


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Very simple..stop looking at it , stop posting to it....Go Fishing....


 X2 on that.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Very simple..stop looking at it , stop posting to it....Go Fishing....


OK Ron....you da man.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

CYT said:


> OK Ron....you da man.


I guess you didn't take my advice, charles...post a drum pic , u still got about 14 days ...till they head to parts unknown.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> I guess you didn't take my advice, charles...post a drum pic , u still got about 14 days ...till they head to parts unknown.


OK Mr. Ron Capone....your on top of your game....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just to add to this silliness, I've never seen spring reds run the way they are this year. I got a 40" last weekend on a stinkin' bottom rig. Surprised the heck out of me. And I'd forgotten how good black drum taste when they're around 10 pounds. I'll take them over a striper any day.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

sand flea said:


> Just to add to this silliness, I've never seen spring reds run the way they are this year. I got a 40" last weekend on a stinkin' bottom rig. Surprised the heck out of me. And I'd forgotten how good black drum taste when they're around 10 pounds. I'll take them over a striper any day.


I'm surprised by the number of reds being caught this year for sure. Seen more than one surf grand slam. Red, black, striped .


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That’s what I got last weekend: black, red, and striper. I’m here for the third weekend in a row as I type this. Anybody on AIVA hit me up in the north OSV if you want to see the hole I’ve been yankin’ em out of. Just don’t bring any of the ding-dongery from this thread with you.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

ASK4Fish said:


> vicariously...


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

After learning the big words in this thread, I will try to put them together into one sentence so I can remember:

*A man who lives "precariously" may not want to examine a man who lives "vicariously". Otherwise he could have parapraxis.*


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Reminds me of elementary days. Can we keep the conversations at adult level?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

hookem said:


> Reminds me of elementary days. Can we keep the conversations at adult level?


That'd be no problem at all if a certain person could keep my dick out of their mouth.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

hookem said:


> Reminds me of elementary days. Can we keep the conversations at adult level?


And it doesn’t take much to fuel the fire of the children, now does it?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

bigwillj said:


> and it doesn’t take much to fuel the fire of the children, now does it?


lol!


----------

